# 811 - P3.38 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

811 Software revision P3.38:

* Corrections for switch control of DishPro and DishPro Plus
switches when connected to multiple DishPro compatible receivers.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have moved all non-support related discussion out of this thread and into the HD General forum where it belongs.

It can be found here.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

P3.38 here now. No idea when I got it, but no problems that I can find.


----------

